# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Precio de la desalación de agua de mar

## perdiguera

La desalación de agua de mar es una de las posibilidades que tienen las comunidades con escasez de agua potable para asegurarse un suministro constante de agua de calidad.
Uno de los factores que limitan su empleo, para según qué usos, parece ser su precio, habiendo posturas enfrentadas en este tema.
Resulta que dicho precio es, por lo que parece, un tema casi tabú, y he intentado hacer una búsqueda de los mismos por internet y realmente no he encontrado nada que tenga la suficiente credibilidad para poder aportarlo aquí.
Sí que he encontrado un documento http://hispagua.cedex.es/sites/defau...07_148_113.pdf
que es del CEDEX en donde se analizan los consumos energéticos de la desalación.
Este documento es un estudio comparado de 4 desaladoras españolas a las que se le ha hecho un seguimiento de sus costes por parte de los Srs. Antonio Estevan y Manuel García Sánchez-Colomer, de GEA 21 y CEDEX respectivamente.
A pesar que en el resumen del principio de habla de consumos energéticos con turbinas Pelton de 2,74 y de 2,51 con cámaras isobáricas, cuando penetras en el texto los consumos reales de las 4 plantas analizadas son otros distintos. Variando entre 3,26 a 3,53 kWh/m3 de agua desalada.
Hay que hacer hincapié en que dichos consumos, como pone muy bien el texto, son únicamente de producción, es decir la energía que se necesita para que el agua atraviese las membranas.
A estos consumos, como dicen los autores habría que sumar los consumos de captación y pretratamiento, que sumados los dos hacen, para las 4 plantas analizadas, unos consumos entre 0,48 a 0,77 kWh/m3 de agua desalada, que habría que sumar al anterior.
Si hacemos la media, ya que no indican en qué planta, supongo que por aquello de no castigar al malo, se producen los máximos ni los mínimos, tenemos que el consumo medio de energía es de 4,02 kWh/m3 de agua desalada.
Las cuatro plantas analizadas tienen en común su cercanía al mar: una es de la bahía de Palma de Mallorca, otra en Blanes junto al Tordera, la tercera de Alicante, ésta la he identificado como la Alicante II por su producción diaria, y la cuarta es de la isla de Lanzarote, la IV. 
A estos costes habría que sumar los costes derivados de la amortización de las obras, de su mantenimiento, los costes energéticos de impulsión y los costes de construcción de dicha impulsión y del depósito regulador.
Para la de Alicante he podido averiguar que el coste de la obra subió a 96 M y que su producción máxima es de 23 Hm3/año trabajando 24/24 horas, supongo que no 365 días al año sino 355 ya que se debe mantener y parar algunos días al año.
Si dividimos 96 entre 25 años de amortización y el resultado lo dividimos por 23 nos da un coste de 0,1669 /m3 de agua desalada.
Si multiplicamos 4,02 por el coste del KWh habitual, tomo el valor que puso en su día F. Lázaro 0,14, nos da un coste de fabricación de 0,5628/m3 de agua desalada. (si aplico el otro precio que F. Lázaro esgrimió en su mensaje, 0,08 /KWh, el coste de esta parte sería de 0,3216 
Si consideramos que el mantenimiento de la obra civil es del orden del 5% anual del coste de amortización tenemos 0,0083 /m3
A estos costes hemos de sumarles los costes de los consumos de reactivos y demás consumibles, que desconozco y por tanto no los valoro.
Además hay que sumar otra cantidad de los costes energéticos de impulsión y otra de los costes de construcción y mantenimiento de dicha impulsión que también desconozco.
Por todo lo anterior se puede deducir que el coste del m3 de agua desalada está muy por encima de 0,8 o de 0,55 / m3 con subvención (0,1669+0,5628+0,0083=0,738 /m3 en el caso de suministro normal o 0,1669+ 0,3216+ 0,0083 = 0,4968 /m3 con subvención a la energía ).
Con estos precios y teniendo en cuenta lo que indican los autores del artículo de que el grado de mejora de rendimientos en la fabricación es ya, hoy por hoy, muy pequeño, sólo queda destinar este agua a consumo de boca y para industria, nunca para agricultura.
Si alguien quiere completar los costes, bienvenido sea, yo lo dejo aquí que ya es un tocho muy difícil de digerir.

----------

F. Lázaro (29-abr-2015),Jonasino (29-abr-2015)

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

> Resulta que dicho precio es, por lo que parece, un tema casi tabú, y he intentado hacer una búsqueda de los mismos por internet y realmente no he encontrado nada que tenga la suficiente credibilidad para poder aportarlo aquí.


Pues ha buscado usted poco y mal:

http://rua.ua.es/dspace/bitstream/10...icas_62_07.pdf

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por la aportación, no sabía que existiera.
Ahora ya sabemos lo que cuesta desalar agua hoy en cada una de las desaladoras del programa AGUA.
El documento que ha aportado no hace sino ratificar el hecho de que el coste del m3 de agua desalada, a pie de planta, es superior a 0,8 € como yo había calculado.
Realmente la media está entorno al euro, siendo la más cara la de Málaga y la más barata la de Telde en Canarias.

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

Y si sigue subiendo y subiendo la electricidad en este pais que es el segundo más caro de Europa, pues seguirá subiendo el precio del M3, lo mismo que pasaría con el agua del trasvase que contrariamente baja constantemente. Con el mismo análisis que se hace al precio del agua desalada si se lo hacemos al trasvase, "sólo queda destinar este agua a consumo de boca y para industria, nunca para agricultura".

----------


## pablovelasco

*Con estos precios y teniendo en cuenta lo que indican los autores del artículo de que el grado de mejora de rendimientos en la fabricación es ya, hoy por hoy, muy pequeño, sólo queda destinar este agua a consumo de boca y para industria, nunca para agricultura.*

Lo que me imaginaba, a esos precios adiós plantación.

*Con el mismo análisis que se hace al precio del agua desalada si se lo hacemos al trasvase, "sólo queda destinar este agua a consumo de boca y para industria, nunca para agricultura".* 

No, el coste energético del trasvase es de 1,21kwh/m3, es muchísimo más barato que el agua desalada. Si restamos las bonificaciones a las impulsiones que el estado dio a las eléctricas, el precio ronda los 0,18e/m3, pongamos 0,2. Nada que ver con los precios cercanos al euro que ofrecen las desaladoras, sin olvidar que en el caso de la desaladora, luego habría que bombear el agua hasta las zonas de riego, algunas a más de 100 msnm.
No tiene punto de comparación el asunto.
Ahora, es realmente viable la desalación para la agricultura??? Lo que pasa es que os da igual.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hay algunos datos que me llaman bastante la atención.

Según los IV que están en la web del Magrama, la inversión que aparece de la planta de Valdelentisco es de 141,454 mill. € para 70,2 Hm3 y la de Torrevieja de 247,118 mill. € para 80 Hm3. ¿Cómo es posible que la planta de Torrevieja costase un 75% más cuando su producción sólo supone un 14% más? Es decir, que el coste de la inversión por m3 en Valdelentisco es de 0,081 €/m3 mientras que en la de Torrevieja sube hasta los 0,124 €/m3, *un 50% más en la desaladora de Torrevieja*. Demasiada diferencia entre una y otra, ¿no? O el presupuesto está demasiado inflado o no consigo comprenderlo, no debería haber tanta diferencia entre una y otra.

Otra curiosidad que llama bastante la atención, más incluso que la anterior. Según el informe que ha puesto Unregistered NDYA... ¿Por qué el coste de la electricidad en la planta de Torrevieja es de 0,0961 €/KWh, mientras que en la de Valdelentisco es de 0,0512 €/KWh? *Casi un 90% más el coste del KWh en Torrevieja.* Otras incluso llegan a tener una diferencia mayor. Tampoco consigo comprenderlo, no sé a qué viene tanta diferencia entre una y otra.

Con lo cual nos encontramos que, la principal desaladora destinada a producción de agua desalada para uso agrícola, el coste es bastante superior a otras.

Por cierto, en el IV de la de planta de Valdelentisco dice que el agua destinada a regadío (37 Hm3), se le aplicaría una reducción de la tarifa quedando establecida *0,308 €*, lo que confirmaría que el Ministerio ofrecía el agua a 30 céntimos como aparecía en algunos periódicos. Aunque desconozco si ese precio sólo sería para el agua de regadío de esa desaladora en concreto o para todas. En el IV de la de Torrevieja no encuentro eso por ejemplo.

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

> *Con estos precios y teniendo en cuenta lo que indican los autores del artículo de que el grado de mejora de rendimientos en la fabricación es ya, hoy por hoy, muy pequeño, sólo queda destinar este agua a consumo de boca y para industria, nunca para agricultura.*
> 
> Lo que me imaginaba, a esos precios adiós plantación.
> 
> *Con el mismo análisis que se hace al precio del agua desalada si se lo hacemos al trasvase, "sólo queda destinar este agua a consumo de boca y para industria, nunca para agricultura".* 
> 
> No, el coste energético del trasvase es de 1,21kwh/m3, es muchísimo más barato que el agua desalada. Si restamos las bonificaciones a las impulsiones que el estado dio a las eléctricas, el precio ronda los 0,18e/m3, pongamos 0,2. Nada que ver con los precios cercanos al euro que ofrecen las desaladoras, sin olvidar que en el caso de la desaladora, luego habría que bombear el agua hasta las zonas de riego, algunas a más de 100 msnm.
> No tiene punto de comparación el asunto.
> Ahora, es realmente viable la desalación para la agricultura??? Lo que pasa es que os da igual.


Hay que comparar peras con peras y no peras con manzanas, no se pude comparar el precio subvencionado a las impulsiones del trasvase con precio sin subvencionar de las desaladoras. Pero sí, viendo SOLAMENTE el coste enérgetico puede ser cerca de tres veces más el de las desaladoras, habría que comparar el coste de amortización de infrastrcutruras etc, pero se ve que todo eso que decías de que el precio del agua se iba a multiplicar por 6 o 7, es otra patraña. 

Ahora es el momento de ver si son rentables o no vuestras explotaciones con esta posible subida del agua, y no hay más remedio porque habeis acabado con el agua del Tajo, con los embalses de cabecera al 22% por el salvaje trasvase del año pasado, no hay otra posibilidad, despues del verano estarán por debajo del 15%... agua desalada sí o no hay agua.

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

Analizando el consumo energético del trasvase veo que en varias comunidades de regantes del trasvase (Lorca, Totana, Alhama, Valle de Almanzora, Yéchar...) el consumo energético llega hasta 1.941 Kw/h, es decir que las desaladoras no consumen ni el doble que el trasvase.

----------


## Jonasino

> Analizando el consumo energético del trasvase veo que en varias comunidades de regantes del trasvase (Lorca, Totana, Alhama, Valle de Almanzora, Yéchar...) el consumo energético llega hasta 1.941 Kw/h, es decir que las desaladoras no consumen ni el doble que el trasvase.


Y las nucleares bastante, bastante menos

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

Fuente de los datos:
http://www.crcc.es/wp-content/upload...ajo-segura.pdf

----------


## pablovelasco

*no se pude comparar el precio subvencionado a las impulsiones del trasvase*

He calculado el coste de las impulsiones sin bonificaciones y está sobre los 0,16e/m3. Compara con lo que cuesta la desaladora sin subvencionar.
Y el cálculo es muy simple, el coste medio de energía de impulsión en el trasvase es de 1,21Kwh/m3, y el coste de la desalación, sin contar posterior bombeo, está por encima de 4Kwh/m3

* pero se ve que todo eso que decías de que el precio del agua se iba a multiplicar por 6 o 7, es otra patraña.* 

Patraña?? Están hablando de un coste de unos 0,8e solamente en producir agua, sin sumarle el coste de bombeo! Quizá hasta sea más de 6-7 veces más cara!

*agua desalada sí o no hay agua.* 

Quizá el año que viene llueva más y no hayan problemas, esperemos eso, el trasvase lleva funcionando 35 años, y han habido años secos y años húmedos, en años secos se trasvasa menos y en años lluviosos, más.

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

> Y las nucleares bastante, bastante menos


No entiendo, ¿las nucleares consumen energía? Pensaba que las nucleares GENERABAN energía...

----------


## pablovelasco

*el consumo energético llega hasta 1.941 Kw/h*

Si... Y en mi zona es de 0,87 Kwh/m3, lo interesante es la media, que es 1,21kwh/m3. Además olvida que en el caso de las desaladoras hay que sumarle el posterior coste en bombear agua hasta zonas muy por encima del nivel del mar.

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

> *no se pude comparar el precio subvencionado a las impulsiones del trasvase*
> 
> He calculado el coste de las impulsiones sin bonificaciones y está sobre los 0,16e/m3. Compara con lo que cuesta la desaladora sin subvencionar.
> Y el cálculo es muy simple, el coste medio de energía de impulsión en el trasvase es de 1,21Kwh/m3, y el coste de la desalación, sin contar posterior bombeo, está por encima de 4Kwh/m3
> 
> * pero se ve que todo eso que decías de que el precio del agua se iba a multiplicar por 6 o 7, es otra patraña.* 
> 
> Patraña?? Están hablando de un coste de unos 0,8e solamente en producir agua, sin sumarle el coste de bombeo! Quizá hasta sea más de 6-7 veces más cara!
> 
> ...


¿de qué hablas? El trasvase está consumiendo 1.941 Kw/h y las desaladoras 3.8 Kw/h. El bombeo desde una desaladora cercana a vuestras tierras es imposible que lleve el precio hasta 6 o 7 veces. DEJATE DE PATRAÑAS.

Lo que está pasando ahora que os han dado la propiedad del Tajo a los regantes murcianos no ha pasado nunca.

----------


## Jonasino

> No entiendo, ¿las nucleares consumen energía? Pensaba que las nucleares GENERABAN energía...


Me refiero, logicamente, a las plantas desaladoras alimentadas por una central nuclear

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

> *el consumo energético llega hasta 1.941 Kw/h*
> 
> Si... Y en mi zona es de 0,87 Kwh/m3, lo interesante es la media, que es 1,21kwh/m3. Además olvida que en el caso de las desaladoras hay que sumarle el posterior coste en bombear agua hasta zonas muy por encima del nivel del mar.


No, si les sale rentable a 1.94  significa que lo podeis pagar. No tienes ni idea del consumo que supondría ese bombeo (yo tampoco) pero no me voy a inventar datos como tú.

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

> No, si les sale rentable a 1.94  significa que lo podeis pagar. No tienes ni idea del consumo que supondría ese bombeo (yo tampoco) pero no me voy a inventar datos como tú.


1.94 Kw/h, perdón

----------


## pablovelasco

*El trasvase está consumiendo 1.941 Kw/h*

El 2% del trasvase consume esa energía, más del 40% consume menos de 1kwh/m3, y la media es de 1,21kwh/m3. No me invento nada, viene en el mismo enlace que has puesto

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

Y a 1.8 Kw/h m3 el 17%.
Es decir al 20% de los usuarios, no le subiría el precio ni el 50%. Y tú contandonos la patraña permanente de 6 o 7 veces de subida...

----------


## pablovelasco

*no le subiría el precio ni el 50%*

No, el 50 no, tiene razón, le subiría más del 100, y eso sin contar con el bombeo. Además, creo que pagamos el coste medio de impulsión todos los usuarios, no el específico de cada sector, no estoy seguro pero creo recordar que algo de eso me dijeron. Así que veo más lógico aplicar el coste medio que el específico por sector.
Y si lo hacemos, resulta que el coste energético medio del trasvase es de 1,21kwh/m3, y el de las desaladoras por encima de 4kwh/m3, SIN CONTAR el posterior bombeo.

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

He encontrado este documento de Acciona (no sé qué credibilidad tendrá) y habla de que el consumo final incluyendo bombeo de la desaladora de Carboneras, es de 3.68 kw/h por m3, siendo el bombeo a distribución 0.23 kw/h. Como digo no sé la credibilidad del documento, pero supongo que servirá como referencia.

http://www.zaragoza.es/contenidos/me...lla-PPTACC.pdf

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

> *no le subiría el precio ni el 50%*
> 
> No, el 50 no, tiene razón, le subiría más del 100, y eso sin contar con el bombeo. Además, creo que pagamos el coste medio de impulsión todos los usuarios, no el específico de cada sector, no estoy seguro pero creo recordar que algo de eso me dijeron. Así que veo más lógico aplicar el coste medio que el específico por sector.
> Y si lo hacemos, resulta que el coste energético medio del trasvase es de 1,21kwh/m3, y el de las desaladoras por encima de 4kwh/m3, SIN CONTAR el posterior bombeo.


Si quería decir que no dobla el precio, es un error lo del 50%, perdón.
Es decir que a más del 20% de los usuarios del trasvase NI SE LES DUPLICARÍA EL PRECIO DEL AGUA. Y hemos tenido que oir una y otra vez que se les multiplicaría por 6 o 7 el precio, qué mentiras. Cuando además más arriba F.Lazaro dice que la "planta de Valdelentisco dice que el agua destinada a regadío (37 Hm3), se le aplicaría una reducción de la tarifa quedando establecida 0,308 ". Es decir que LA DESALACIÓN SÍ PUEDE SER UNA ALTERNATIVA AL TRASVASE.

----------


## pablovelasco

Que bien! solamente triplica el precio del agua, y seguro que el bombeo es a zonas casi sobre el nivel del mar...

----------


## pablovelasco

Si me aseguran el precio de 0,308 e/m3 de agua en mi zona, que empiecen mañana a bombearla. Si lee ud. el principio del post, verá que el agua sin subvencionar de la desaladora ronda los 0,8e. Si subvencionan el resto hasta los 30cts, por mi perfecto

*LA DESALACIÓN SÍ PUEDE SER UNA ALTERNATIVA AL TRASVASE.* 

Estando fuertemente subvencionada, es posible. Pero saldrá muy caro.

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

> Que bien! solamente triplica el precio del agua, y seguro que el bombeo es a zonas casi sobre el nivel del mar...


¿sabe usted multiplicar?

1.8 kw/h m/3
3.6 kw/h m/3

Eso es el doble, no triplicar, para el 20% de los ususarios. ES DECIR ES MENTIRA LO QUE SIEMPRE REPITE USTED DE QUE SE MULTIPLICARÍA POR 6 O POR 7.

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

> Si me aseguran el precio de 0,308 e/m3 de agua en mi zona, que empiecen mañana a bombearla. Si lee ud. el principio del post, verá que el agua sin subvencionar de la desaladora ronda los 0,8e. Si subvencionan el resto hasta los 30cts, por mi perfecto
> 
> *LA DESALACIÓN SÍ PUEDE SER UNA ALTERNATIVA AL TRASVASE.* 
> 
> Estando fuertemente subvencionada, es posible. Pero saldrá muy caro.


Si ustedes no pueden pagar el agua 2 o 3 veces más cara, tendrán que reconvertirse, es lo que tiene la falta de agua.  Es lo que ha pasado en todos los sectores, como por ejemplo el transporte cuando se les ha duplicado el combustible.

----------


## pablovelasco

Me ha leído ud. cuando le he dicho que los usuarios pagamos el coste medio y no el específico??? Estamos pagando todos 1,21 kwh/m3, no en mi zona 0,87 y en otras 1,9.
Y 3,6??? Yo he leído que llega hasta 4,2, es decir casi 4 veces el coste energético del trasvase, y eso sin contar el posterior bombeo, que también costará lo suyo.

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

Usted no sabe nada y lo ha demostrado muchas veces, no sabía ni siquiera que su comunidad de regantes recibía agua del trasvase y del Segura, tambien le escuché muchas veces que había que sumar el peaje al coste del M3 del trasvase. Y esto se lo ha inventado una vez más.

Lo que veo es que no se ha leído el documento de Acciona. 3.6 Kwh/m3 INCLUIDO EL BOMBEO PARA DISTRIBUCIÓN.

----------


## pablovelasco

*Es lo que ha pasado en todos los sectores, como por ejemplo el transporte cuando se les ha duplicado el combustible.* 

Con la salvedad que en el caso de la agricultura, no puedo repercutir la subida del agua en el coste del producto final, ya que vendrá género de otros paises donde no les importa hacer trasvases ni la ecología, con el agua mucho más barata, y nos barrerán.

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

No voy a seguir con el tema, lo que se demuestra es que el coste del agua desalada sólamente por consumo energético puede ser 2 o 3 veces más alto, siendo una total mentira lo que nos ha estado diciendo permanentemente pablovelasco de que se multiplicaría por 6 o 7.

----------


## pablovelasco

Pues nada, ojalá tenga ud. razón y nos traigan agua a 0,3e toda la que queramos... Yo es que dudo que se pueda llevar por menos de 0,8e. Ya veremos quien tiene razón.

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

Lo realmente sorprendente de todo esto, además del post inicial que hace un cálculo sobre el gasto de energía de una desaladora, dato que en la red se puede encontrar en mil sitios, es cómo los pro trasvase llegan a la conclusión que llevan defendiendo tiempo: el agua desalada no es apta para la agricultura por el alto consumo de energía. Y digo que es sorprendente porque todos los estudios del trasvase del Ebro daban un consumo parecido de energía por m3 (3 y pico Kw/h) y los mismos que rechazan el agua desalada para la agricultura son fervientes defensores del trasvase del Ebro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Es lo que ha pasado en todos los sectores, como por ejemplo el transporte cuando se les ha duplicado el combustible.* 
> 
> Con la salvedad que *en el caso de la agricultura, no puedo repercutir la subida del agua en el coste del producto final*, ya que vendrá género de otros paises donde no les importa hacer trasvases ni la ecología, con el agua mucho más barata, y nos barrerán.


Pablo, habla usted como si los agricultores del levante tuviesen que tener un trato especial o diferente al resto de empresas o autónomos de este país. Al resto de empresas/autónomos en España también les afecta las subidas de la luz, del agua, de los combustibles, impuestos, etc, y no les queda mas remedio que adaparte a las subidas y subir sus precios. Y la mayoría de ellos luego tienen que competir sobre todo con productos chinos, países en vías de desarrollo y/o del tercer mundo, en donde los controles de calidad ni se parecen a los de aquí, y de las condiciones laborales de los empleados mejor ni hablemos, pero revientan el mercado con sus precios, explotando a sus trabajadores, etc, y o suben sus productos, o cierran. Y muchas de ellas, tienen que cerrar por desgracia, el gobierno no hace nada. ¿Por qué ustedes deben ser diferentes al resto?

Lo dije anteriormente en otros mensajes, oferta y demanda. Subid el precio de vuestros productos, no los vendáis tan baratos a los intermediarios, etc. Y si luego resulta que vuestros productos salen más caros que los que se puedan producir en Andalucía, Extremadura, Cataluña, etc, pues entonces es que no son tan rentables como parecen.

----------

MarDeCastilla (06-may-2015)

----------


## termopar

> Lo realmente sorprendente de todo esto, además del post inicial que hace un cálculo sobre el gasto de energía de una desaladora, dato que en la red se puede encontrar en mil sitios, es cómo los pro trasvase llegan a la conclusión que llevan defendiendo tiempo: el agua desalada no es apta para la agricultura por el alto consumo de energía. Y digo que es sorprendente porque todos los estudios del trasvase del Ebro daban un consumo parecido de energía por m3 (3 y pico Kw/h) y los mismos que rechazan el agua desalada para la agricultura son fervientes defensores del trasvase del Ebro.


Es que el cálculo que se hace inicialmente, a parte de hacerse con datos desactualizados, abre capítulo de forma interesada. Qué lástima que no haga un cálculo de lo que costó todas las obras civiles para realizar el trasvase tajo segura, su coste de mantenimiento y operatividad y todo lo que realmente cuesta hacer que un hm3 de agua llegue de Guadalajara a Murcia. De eso debería saber más pues participó en dicho proyecto. Sin embargo, dudo que incluso esos cálculos se hagan bien. Por cierto, la tecnología de ósmosis inversa y sus costes siguen mejorando y el coste energético disminuyendo, esperándose grandes avances en el corto plazo. Al contrario de lo que se comenta de forma interesada.

----------


## termopar

> Pues nada, ojalá tenga ud. razón y nos traigan agua a 0,3e toda la que queramos... Yo es que dudo que se pueda llevar por menos de 0,8e. Ya veremos quien tiene razón.


A usted le da igual que sea a  0,5 que a 0,8.... Los limoneros no aguantan bien la cantidad de boro de agua desalada de mar. Solo le serviría si el agua es desalada de aguas mezcladas con reutilizadas, grises o salobre. Y esas si que el precio es más bajo ( alrededor de 0,3) porque el coste operativo del agua desalada depende de la salinidad de la toma.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ese también es otro aspecto importante. El agua desalada, no hace falta que sea destilada a 0 ppm para regar, lo dudo mucho. No sé hasta qué concentración de sal podrían soportar las hortalizas, frutales y otras cosechas de esa zona, pero sé que en Huelva se utiliza agua salobre bombeada desde el Guadiana para regar cuando anda escasea por los embalses, y aun así salen unas fresas y unas naranjas de caerse para atrás.

----------


## sergi1907

> [B]Es lo que ha pasado en todos los sectores, como por ejemplo el transporte cuando se les ha duplicado el combustible. 
> 
> Con la salvedad que en el caso de la agricultura, no puedo repercutir la subida del agua en el coste del producto final, ya que vendrá género de otros paises donde no les importa hacer trasvases ni la ecología, con el agua mucho más barata, y nos barrerán.


¿Y ahora nos tiene que preocupar a todos?

Mire usted, en la zona que yo vivo se ha destruido toda la industria textil porque no se puede competir con otros países de mano de obra más barata, la mayor parte de las fruterías son propiedad de pakistaníes con precios ridículos y la mayor parte de los bares son de chinos con precios que nadie puede igualar. 
Eso sin contar con los bazares que hunden negocios de todo tipo vendiendo productos de dudosa calidad a precios bajísimos.
No recuerdo que ustedes hayan hecho manifestaciones o críticas hacia estos negocios que ha hundido a miles de familias, al contrario seguro que son clientes habituales.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Jolín, se va uno una semana por trabajo y te cuesta un buen rato leer tantos datos y tergiversaciones.
Yo es que alucino con algunas cosas.
 Primero se presenta un documento que es de los que se hicieron para la campaña pro-trasvase del Ebro, y que, como se ha comentado, da datos distintos para algunas desaladoras.
Puedo entender que en la construcción influyan diferentes costes, pero nunca esa exageración. Y en cuanto a la electricidad, el coste debería ser aproximadamente el mismo.
Saco varias conclusiones:
*1-** Se confirma* que cuando se puso en marcha el programa AGUA, *el precio ofrecido oficialmente era de unos 0,30 euros m3*. Hago un paralelismo. *Si desde entonces hasta hoy, las subidas tarifarias de le energía eléctrica no sólo no ha subido nada su tarifa, sino que se ha reducido en un 50%..., con la fuerza que tiene el SCRATS y lo pesaos que son, estoy seguro de que se lo hubieran mantenido sin ninguna duda.*
*2-* El informe presentado ofrece datos dispares e injustificados como ya hemos comentado. Sería necesario aclararlos.
*3-* Algunos han hecho mucho énfasis, incluso les alegra leer que el aumento del coste eléctrico, los datos del aumento del coste de la desalación. Sin embargo se escaquean y tiran balones fuera cuando se habla de eso en los temas del trasvase.
*4-* El señor Pablo Velasco solo tiene en su mente: muchos trasvases, desaladoras malas, y que me subvencionen.
*5-* Inexplicablemente, bombear el agua desalada alrededor de 100 metros de altura a las zonas previstas es mucho más caro que las elevaciones del trasvase de 300 metros, la pequeña de La Bujeda, y la de Ojós que son otro porrón de metros. O jugamos todos con las mismas cartas o hay algo que no cuadra en absoluto.
*6-* El agua desalada no tiene que usarse en un 100% ni dejarse pura en un 100%, hay cultivos que admiten y además les viene bien algo de salobridad y luego esas aguas se pueden mezclar con las reutilizadas. Con lo cual el coste se puede rebajar bastante. El agua desalada pura en un 100% solo la necesitarían aquellas explotaciones con técnicas de fertirrigación y similares. De hecho, la mayor parte de ellos tienen equipos de ósmosis para fabricarse su propia agua añadiendo al "agua madre" como he visto llamarla los aditivos adecuados a cada planta. Lo he visto hacer, y tiene su planta osmótica sin problemas. Esa gente se lo ahorraría.
*7-* Es inconcebible esa aversión a las desaladoras, más aún cuando no tienen otra alternativa de futuro. El trasvase se va a acabar a medio plazo, y no va a haber nuevas "trasferencias" como se dice ahora, saqueos que yo lo llamo. En lugar de ponerse a mejorarlas y optimizarlas, echan tierra sobre ellas. Es algo que no entenderé nunca.

 Acabo de ver que los terrenos reservados para el trasvase del Ebro, los ha devuelto a su uso normal el Tribunal Supremo. Es decir, que no se va a hacer ese trasvase, sin embargo los políticos levantinos lo siguen ofreciendo. Fabra lo acaba de prometer. Y en Murcia ya es el acabose. todas las fuerzas políticas siguen prometiendo el trasvase, incluso Podemos, ciudadanos, Psoe, etc... Como dice un amigo mío, ir a pedir el voto a Murcia y no pedir un trasvase es darse un tiro en la rodilla.

El señor Pablo Velasco, debería moderarse en sus peticiones desaforadas de subvenciones. El país no está para esas gaitas, y, como ya le han comentado varias veces, hay muchos sectores del tejido productivo español muy afectados por la crisis a los que no se les subvenciona nada, siendo la columna vertebral de la economía base. Si hubiera algunas, desde luego es el turno de que otros colectivos las disfruten.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (07-may-2015)

----------


## jose jimenez requena

Muy bien explicado. Para el consumo de boca 0,8 euros/m3 parece totalmente viable, dados los precios a que se vende el agua embotellada que oscila entre los 15 a 30 céntimos/litro, puesta en el supermercado. Pero ¿Cuál sería el precio asumible para su uso en agricultura? Dependería del cultivo concreto, del consumo en m3/Ha de ese cultivo, de los ingresos totales/ha de ese cultivo, y de los gastos totales/Ha a excepción del agua para ese cultivo. Con esos datos se podría completar este estudio con más rotundidad. Puede ser que haya cultivos que no se deban regar, ni con agua de desaladora, ni subterraneas, ni embalsadas, ni siquiera corrientes. Hay muchas zonas que por sus características climáticas no permiten cultivos de primor, y los cultivos de no primor, no pueden pagar el costo del agua, si ésta se valora con criterios ecológicos. Me refiero a zonas propias de secanos extensivos, que a lo mejor ni siquiera son aptas para cultivos de secano extensivo y han de utilizarse exclusivamente para ganadería extensiva o para caza. Muchas de estas zonas se están explotando con cultivos de regadío extensivo con precios de comercialización que no pagan los costos, con subvenciones, con sistemas de riego de derroche intensivo de agua, simplemente porque tienen el agua a pie de obra, y no están pagando el alto canon ecológico que les correspondería por los graves daños que causan. Pero hay otros cultivos, que por el precio de venta de sus productos, por los métodos de riego y de cultivo que emplean, por su proximidad al mar, por agregar además la generación de empleo que necesitan y la aportación al equilibrio de la balanza comercial del Estado, quizás si podrían pagar el alto costo del agua desalada, sin necesidad de vaciar las cuencas altas y medias de los ríos de la península. Por eso creo que sería muy interesante elaborar una relación de cultivos indicando los márgenes por hectárea sin descontar el costo del agua, acompañada de los consumos de agua por hectárea de cada uno de ellos, para concluir cuál sería el precio del agua que se podría pagar por cada uno de ellos y cuales de ellos serían viables. Un saludo.

----------

